# Wisconsin Wildlife [please help, leaving in a month]



## Murf (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay yal heres the skinny.

Im gonna be moving to xxxxbags's property in WI [around LaCross lets just say] come next month [jul/??/2011] and i was wondering if anyone had any advice for me since ive never been there. Now I am currently doing my own research on the state but i figured I would post up here. maybe someone can give me some advice and shortcut my searchin throughout the outdated library books ya know? to start let me let yal know where im at knowlage/skill wise.

Im from north east PA , and was raised a hunter/fisherman [typical white trash minus the rebel flag] my main question above all else is what kinda game are we lookin at? Small game i would assume as in rabbits and squirrles [i planned on bringing some non-perishables.if i cant find any game by week 3 resorting to the creamery or the roadkill along hwy 56 just in case so i can live to grow another day]. Since its so close to the great lakes and canada in general there should be a nice amount of doe and somewhat decent sized deer right? Coming from bear country its gonna be few and far between i understand but are they known to show around there?

Next question is since where im going is quite a distance away from much of anything but creamerys [cant drink milk;not lactosed but just cant drink milk...its the texture] and beautifull land , are there any rivers or natural water bodys i should stray from? I only ask cause we have the susquehanna river where im from. Ive been other places an encountered their own problems , but nothin like the suski. I got deathly ill from some fish i caught in wilkes-barre due to oil run offs , random pollution , and amongst other things just bad bad people making bad bad water. Not trying to go through it again [i.e. natural minerals as in sulfur, or an over abundance of steel minerals like iron ore in the water]

Local game laws, obviously you need a licence but is it strictly enforced?

Locals , where im going its country livin , and when i run into people its gonna be few and far between so what should i look to say/ not say? Dont wanna ruin the few chances i get with people , since i will be having few.

Police VS ammount of land. Outside of major citys/big towns were look at about 2 officers , one ranger , and the sherriff per municipality right? Staties excluded

Must see places? Abandoned creamerys, Buildings , old shops , peoples homes that are cool? Im gonna have a decent amount of time on my hand , not to say im gonna be leavin where im going often but its nice to take a break every now and again while we MUST wait.

second most im portant , natural river systems. Good fishing spots? ALthough mentioned before where would one go to trap his daily amount in delicious yummy fishlike creatures? Lookin for the nom noms and clean good fish , my main source of food right now besides squirrle and birds. i suppose this would also fall into places to visit.

Any big birds besides crow and pidgeon natural to the area [got sick off both and wont eat em, i know i should know better but im A DAREDEVIL ...JUST LIKE HIS OLD MAN]. I.E. Woodpecker , Bluebird , any kinda fesent , wild turkey [please tell me yes] , etc. That and feild mice , how big do they get? Down south ive had river rat and its FANTASTIC but only if you over cook it [wouldnt trust it otherwise, not safe typicaly but i made it out fine].

Good routes in and out , and town/citys to stay away from. And town to see on my way in, mind you coming down and around the great lakes.

Average climates per season. Im looking to farm , and although its a bit late in the season to start i can at least get some preme plants to over roast , and the fall season will be approaching which is what im looking for. mainly im lookin for an up to date website with the farmers temp alminac on it, or advice from a fellow farmer in the area. Please tell me i can grow eggplant and tomatos....i make a great fire roasted nom nom tasty paste.

I know its a lot of questions and as i said i will be doing my own research , but if i could get any kinda help even if its not related to any of the questions asked it would be much appreciated. I will be doing my own research so by the time i get any kinda respondse i may have the answers from outdated books in my bumblefuck towns library [top-o-da-line lemme tellya] but help a good man tryin to do a good thing out. Sorry for the vaugness , just dunno how secure the site is , though i trust it im paranoid. not runnin from anything or anyone just like that.

Dueces

-M. Murf


----------

